
Fizzbin: a “secret word” to tell tech support guy you're a tech guy (2009) - oferzelig
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/FizzBinTheTechnicalSupportSecretHandshake.aspx
======
bayouborne
Wasn't Fizzbin a made-up game [or a winning hand] Capt Kirk used w/the
gangsters in one episode? I'm too old.

